# Hope you can help!!



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hello Peter,
I know you're moving (Good Luck) so you may not get chance to answer for a while but any advice would be great.
I am about to start IVF and I am a bit concerned.
I had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy in May last year and since then I have not had any follow-up exam or tests done. I went to see my Gynaecologist last week and he was unaware of my ectopic due to it happening in the USA (althoug my GP does have the notes), so I have had to take him my notes from the hospital where I had surgery.
On reading the notes there are a few things that I am a bit concerned about and wondered whether these things will make any difference to the outcome of the IVF.
According to my notes I have Hematosalpinx in both tubes, although the right tube was removed with the ectopic. I also have adhesions with psammomatous calcifications. My cervix is covered with Nabothian cysts and my left ovary(I only normally ovulate from my right) has a cyst that is approx 2cm in size. 
I am starting to worry that these things really needed sorting before I started IVF or am I worrying over nothing and reading too much into it!
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks for any help you can give
Sally


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Sally & Alan said:


> Hello Peter,
> I know you're moving (Good Luck) so you may not get chance to answer for a while but any advice would be great.
> I am about to start IVF and I am a bit concerned.
> I had a ruptured ectopic pregnancy in May last year and since then I have not had any follow-up exam or tests done. I went to see my Gynaecologist last week and he was unaware of my ectopic due to it happening in the USA (althoug my GP does have the notes), so I have had to take him my notes from the hospital where I had surgery.
> ...


----------

